# Plants For Betta Beds



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

What are the easiest to grow plants that will produce leaves that are sufficient for a betta to sleep/rest on? It feels kinda silly to buy or make an artificial leaf "hammock" in a planted tank, but I'm not sure if my existing plants have big enough leaves or not.

I'm currently running 2.2 watts per gallon 6500K with DIY CO2. Using inert Black Diamond sand substrate and fertilizing in the water column. 

What plants do your bettas use to sleep?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

My giant uses water Wisteria,I've caught my EEHMPK on the Water Wisteria, Amazon Sword and Alternanthera, One CT sleeps in his Alternanthera, my other CT sleeps on the gravel or in his Sword, My DeT sleeps on the sand or betta tube and I've never seen my VT sleep haha


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

My ee sleeps on a flat raised rock with his head on wisteria. My dt sleeps against the driftwood. Every betta is different. I would say heavily plant your tank with; amazon swords, water wisteria, bacopa, dwarf sag, anubias, java fern, mosses, all are low light plants. Just give him a lot of plants and he will have a different bed every night lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovelyLavender (Aug 24, 2014)

My betta likes the anubias attacked to the rock, I'll watch him weave in and out of the leaves. As Tankman said, every betta is different. If you do get him plants or/and ornaments, I'm sure he'll be happy either way ^-^


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a floating anubias in my tank, and my Lulu loves to rest on the floating roots....just doing little stretches to get some air.


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

Ooh, I hadn't considered the roots of floating plants, that could be quite interesting!


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

2 of my boys like to sleep on water sprite & i have one that sleeps on banana plant leaves & in between the "bananas"...


----------



## LovelyLavender (Aug 24, 2014)

If you are interested in floater plants for your betta to rest in, I would recommend Water Lettuce and Water Sprite. Water lettuce has a wider root structure, so it maybe more comfortable for your betta.


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a huge anubias barteri I bought off ebay and the large leaves almost reach the top of my tank, my betta loves to hide under the leaves to sit ontop of them! I have a low tech tank and the plant seems to have a new leaf every few weeks!


----------



## LovelyLavender (Aug 24, 2014)

How can a anubias grow that big? 0-0


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Depends on the type (over like 20 different types) and the care you give it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

what you could do, is get a Anubias plant and tie it to a suction cup. that is what I am doing for Tuna that has a large lump on his body for him to rest by the surface.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thats a great idea! Sounds like an awesome betta bed.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks =) and the roots make a cool playground for them too. =P


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Felix likes snuggling up in a java fern to sleep. Simon would rather hide out in his java moss or the roots of his lucky bamboo. A word of warning on the "bamboo"--it WILL rot if you keep it totally submerged. With its leaves in the air, it's fine.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Anubias stuck to the side of the tank, floating water wisteria, dwarf water lily are all good... then probably their absolute favorite is hygrophila compacta. Those leaves are huuuge!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Our betta, Sammy likes to rest in the Bacopa. It grows tall fairly quickly.


----------

